# Police Involved in shooting



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

"NEW BEDFORD, Mass. -- A Fairhaven man died Tuesday after an exchange of gunfire with New Bedford police.

The shooting occurred during a routine traffic stop in the vicinity of 1 Fish Island on the Fairhaven Bridge.

A backup police cruiser arrived on the scene at about 2:30 a.m. to assist when Jason Mahoney, 22, stepped out of the car and pulled a handgun from his waist and pointed it at officers, according to police.

The suspect then fired at both officers. The officers returned fire and the exchange of shots continued, according to a police press release.

Police said the suspect was last seen running behind a gas station located on Fish Island. After a search by the Special Response Team, the suspect was found in the tall grass behind the building.

When he was found, according to the press release, the suspect had no vital signs and was pronounced dead by emergency medical services. The cause of death will be determined by the state medical examiner.

But relatives and friends said police told them Mahoney took his own life.

*"I don't believe he killed himself," said Michele Pacheco, who identified herself as Mahoney's girlfriend. "I really honestly think they pulled him over because he's a white kid. He was most likely wearing his bandana. Young kid, nice car, rims, tinted windows. Something's wrong. Something's wrong."*
State police assigned to the district attorney's office have joined New Bedford patrol police and detectives in the ongoing investigation.

The officers were put on paid administrative leave, which the department said is standard policy for all officers involved in a shooting.

The two officers were not hurt. "

I gotta say- in 24 years on this job this is the first time I've ever heard anyone accuse the cops of discriminating against someone, or "racially profiling them" because they were white. The Lord can call me home now- I really have seen it all.


----------



## Curious EMT (Apr 1, 2004)

Oh no! What are they going to do! All these new CMVI booklets are USELESS! Now they're being shot becasue they're white!

This is what happens. Blame the shooting on being black, they gotta shoot a white just to even it out


----------



## frapmpd24 (Sep 3, 2004)

sdb29";p="69923 said:


> *"I don't believe he killed himself," said Michele Pacheco, who identified herself as Mahoney's girlfriend. "I really honestly think they pulled him over because he's a white kid. He was most likely wearing his bandana. Young kid, nice car, rims, tinted windows. Something's wrong. Something's wrong."*


Oh God, they shot him because he was white!!! :roll: Would this be classified as a case of affirmative action??? And she has the balls to ellude to the fact that it was because he was young and had a nice car with rims and tinted windows, yeah...ok. :shock: This gal needs help.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

sdb29";p="69923 said:


> *"I don't believe he killed himself," said Michele Pacheco, who identified herself as Mahoney's girlfriend. "I really honestly think they pulled him over because he's a white kid. He was most likely wearing his bandana. Young kid, nice car, rims, tinted windows. Something's wrong. Something's wrong."*


:stupid: He hopped out of his car with a gun. Yup. Something is definitely wrong. :stupid:


----------



## SOT (Jul 30, 2004)

Damn, what a bunch of idiots. Shot because he was white, not because he drew a gun on the police.


----------



## screamineagle (Jul 11, 2005)

shot becuase he was white? :shock: How about cuz he pulled a gat on the police?


----------



## mikey742 (Mar 4, 2005)

He was shot not only for drawing a gun but actually firing rounds at the officers. But I can hear the next thing this lady is going to say is that it is the officers fault because they pulled him over and if they didn't bother him they would not have been shot at. That lady needs a reality check.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

We actually have a few of these types in our jurisdiction too!................
Would you imagine seeing this particular demographic on a S.E. Mass higher education environment.
:wink: 
I'd be torn between returning fire, or filling out the encounter form first, lest I forget and be accused of "covering up!
:shock: 

GIVE ME A BREAK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

*Gunman's death ruled a suicide *
By RAY HENRY, Standard-Times staff writer

NEW BEDFORD -- A driver who engaged two police officers in a gun battle on Fish Island last week died of a self-inflicted gunshot to his head, according to the state medical examiner. 
The death of Jason D. Mahoney, 22, of Fairhaven has been ruled a suicide, according to his death certificate. Medical examiners believe he died minutes after suffering the wound. 
While the death certificate lists the cause of death, it does not show how Dr. Richard Evans reached his conclusions. 
John Cronin, a spokesman for the state medical examiner, said the full autopsy report is not a public document. He would not comment on the case. 
The autopsy report will be provided to the Bristol County District Attorney's Office, which is investigating Mr. Mahoney's death. New Bedford police are conducting a separate internal probe to determine whether Police Officers Candido Trinidad and Carl T.E. Gilbert, followed departmental policies. 
Both investigations are standard after any fatal shooting involving police, officials said. 
Assistant District Attorney Gerald T. FitzGerald did not believe that his office had received the medical examiner's report by yesterday afternoon. The report is one of several pieces of evidence prosecutors will consider during the investigation. 
"I do not believe we have it in-house ... You don't reach the conclusion until you have all the facts in front of you," he said. 
The gunfire erupted on July 26, shortly after one of the police officers pulled over Mr. Mahoney's car as he drove east across the New Bedford-Fairhaven bridge around 2:30 a.m., police said. 
A second officer, who happened to be in the area, drove to the entrance of the Island Service Station to offer assistance. Both police officers had been on the job for five months. 
At some point, Mr. Mahoney exited his car, drew a handgun from his waistband and opened fire, police officials said. 
A gunbattle ensued, and Mr. Mahoney retreated behind a gas station building. Neither police officer was wounded. 
Rather than chase Mr. Mahoney in the dark through overgrown brush, police officials decided to cordon off the island and summon a special tactics team equipped with better weapons and body armor, the police chief said. 
The squad moved in around dawn and found Mr. Mahoney dead behind the gas station, authorities said.

Contact Ray Henry at [email protected]

This story appeared on Page A1 of The Standard-Times on August 4, 2005.


----------

